
Ask HN: Which major software companies are unknown to most people? - melonkidney
With Zoom having exploded into the public consciousness recently, I&#x27;m curious to learn about major software companies that are relatively unknown even within the software industry.
======
uberman
I feel Palantir is not widely known.

